# Getting Close



## powrbkr (Jan 23, 2006)

A little more than six weeks to go before we set foot on the soothing beaches of Aruba and we're starting to get anxious. We'll be there from 03/04 through 03/18...one week with and one week without the kids (all adults) and we're hoping it's still one beautiful island. 

Restaurant reservations are being made...Amazonia, Sunset Grill, El Gaucho, etc...and we can't wait!

Entry requirements still the same? ...a valid passport being the only documentation needed?

Any other tuggers in Aruba at this time?

--------------------
Tom


----------



## gmarine (Jan 23, 2006)

powrbkr said:
			
		

> A little more than six weeks to go before we set foot on the soothing beaches of Aruba and we're starting to get anxious. We'll be there from 03/04 through 03/18...one week with and one week without the kids (all adults) and we're hoping it's still one beautiful island.
> 
> Restaurant reservations are being made...Amazonia, Sunset Grill, El Gaucho, etc...and we can't wait!
> 
> ...



Actually you dont need a passport. Drivers license and birth certificate with raised seal is all that is needed for adults.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 23, 2006)

We'll be there from 2/25-3/19.....right down the beach from you at Playa Linda.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 24, 2006)

We're at Costa Linda 2/24 thru 3/17!  Linda


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 24, 2006)

My restaurant list (not in any order except first night)  
First night is always Chalet Suisse otherwise  Sunset Grille, Sole Mare, Promenade, El Gaucho, Mirandi, Texas de Brazil, Papiamento, Ventanas Del Mar and probably Buccaneer with friends who know the chef.    We will try Pizza Bob's for lunch and a casual dinner.   Bingo's for dinner as well as Eleanora's Crazy Grill for Paella, Rio Steakhouse  and will retry Madame Janette.  We went there 3 years running with bad results.  It has been several years and because of the good reviews on the Aruba board well try it again.  We usually repeat ourselves at our favorite.  I'm definitely psyched!  Linda


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 24, 2006)

Ya know, Linda, I wonder how many times we have seen each other, and never knew it?


----------



## Roxi (Mar 21, 2006)

*aruba restaurant reservations?*

I was looking for advice on which restaurants to try in Aruba, when I came across your post about making reservations now (actually months ago)! Do you really need to make them this far ahead?  We'll be going the week of April 9.   We usually make our reservation 1 or 2 days ahead... but we haven't been to Aruba in over 20 years.  Also,  on the other bbs I've seen the Flying Fishbone mentioned (thier website looks great) but I was wondering if any of you have tried them.  So far it looks like they are getting mixed reviews, and I noticed that none of you have it on your "not to be missed list".  thanks,


----------



## powrbkr (Mar 25, 2006)

Roxi

We returned from Aruba about a week ago and didn't experience any difficulty in getting reservations while we were there. We usually made our reservations a day in advance and in some cases the same day. We dined at Mirandi (closing 12/31), the Sunset Grill, Amazonia, Fishes & More, Simply Fish, Smokey Joe's, Texas De Brazil, and a few of the local spots for a quick bite at lunch.

I think you may experience difficulty getting reservations in the more popular spots if you're eating late and/or if you have a large party. We were able to make reservations almost everywhere if we ate before 7pm.

One quick note - there was more police presence this year than I have seen before. And the police presence was everywhere - on the roads, the beach, shopping malls, etc. 

Enjoy your trip.

--------------------
Tom


----------



## Sue K (Mar 29, 2006)

We just returned from four weeks there and I can tell you the people are still as genuinely friendly, warm, and accommodating as they have ever been.  Also it is still the safest place I have ever traveled to and we have traveled the world over.  It makes me sick that the US media has given the island and it's people such a bad rap.  They certainly don't deserve it.

As for restaurants, Marandi's is our favorite, followed closely by Madame Janettes which no one has mentioned.  Marandi's is closing because the property it sits on is being sold for condos.  The owners of Marandi are looking for another site so hopefully next year it will still be in business.  For those two restaurants we always make reservations before we leave home because they are so popular.  For all of the rest you probably won't have any trouble making your reservations once you get there.


----------



## Sue K (Mar 29, 2006)

Regarding the Flying Fishbone, we always enjoy it but it is a long way from the hotels and about a $40 cabfare if you don't rent a car.  For that amount, there are equally good restaurants closer.

After the first of the year passports will be required to travel to the Caribbean.


----------

